

Owens Corning Unveils High-Performance Fabric for Wind Turbine Blades - sprinkle
http://earthandindustry.com/2010/11/owens-corning-to-lighten-load-on-wind-industry-with-new-turbine-fabric/

======
btsabra
Lets hope the U.S. wind industry can hang on long enough to use this stuff.

